# Southeast Folks: Quattro de Mayo May 3-6, 2012



## CasaS4 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Registration for QDM is open as of today! Registration and swag prices go up on 4/4 and the MINIs on the Dragon Folks are drooling over our block of rooms, so register and book your rooms early. When you register as a driver, you get an event t-shirt, keychain, sticker, lanyard, sponsor swag and banquet meal.

*What is Quattro de Mayo? * 
Quattro de Mayo is a gathering of Audi (and other European car) enthusiasts from across the Southeast. Each year, we spend as many as four days driving some of the curviest roads in the country, and spend the evenings making new friends.

This event began 7 years ago when a group of Audi Club members from Ohio took a trip to East Tennessee to drive a stretch of road named the *Tail of the Dragon*, which packs 318 curves into 11 miles. But the Ohio crew was not alone that weekend, as a group from Tennessee had also organized a drive and the two groups soon crossed paths. So, they decided to make it an annual event, and dubbed it "Quattro de Mayo". Each year, the event has grown bigger, and the friendships have grown deeper.

Come for as few or as many days as you please, and drive some of the most amazing roads in the country (not just TOTD) with some really cool people!

QDM Website

Register via QDM Website
Register via Facebook
Lodging Info

Pics from Last year


----------

